# Mixed lizard/fish tank?



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone can suggest some lizards that would be suitable for a mixed fish/lizard tank. The species would need to be reasonably easy to maintain and it would be for a display tank rather than for handleable pets so it wouldn't matter if it was a shy species. A species that won't eat all the fish would be good :razz:. The fish tank will be tropical and so it will be a humid tank. Any suggestions :smile:? A South American/Amazonian species would be preferable but not essential!


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Anoles, some species of tree frogs with high humidity needs. Basils might depending on size, couple of gecko species (they panic if they fall in the water and the glass might be too humid. Thats a couple of suggestions.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Bamboozoo said:


> *Anoles, some species of tree frogs with high humidity needs*. Basils might depending on size, couple of gecko species (they panic if they fall in the water and the glass might be too humid. Thats a couple of suggestions.


can't go wrong with these


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Spikebrit said:


> can't go wrong with these


Could you suggest some species in particular? Would anoles cope with the humidity a tropical fish tank will create? Are there any particular colourful species?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv saw someone on here before that has a similar setup for his chinese water dragon but i dont know what fish was used,i remember seeing goldfish but there was otheres aswell but i cant for the life of me remember who it was


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have had a mixed display for some years, it is hard work! Supplementing is hard to monitor and cleanliness is also a challenge, if you are prepared to put the hours in you can keep the following, I don't like to mix continents but there are some common species that will live together.

Make sure that there are plenty of plants and branches coming out of the water so any one who falls in can get back out. Don't forget frogs seem determined to drown anywhere near water????!!!!

Green and brown anoles are active, colourful and will breed, watch out for vit A problems, this starts with a puss type problem from the mouth and eyes if untreated.

Rough green snakes, are insectivores and have been kept in mixed groups.

American green tree frogs, watch out for drowning,

Long tail grass lizards

If there is a land section I have also had sun skinks and five lined skinks mixed in.

There are a few more, you could try reed frogs and African beetles if space allows,

Again mixing continents isn't ideal but they should all live together happily but only if time is invested..

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I have had a mixed display for some years, it is hard work! Supplementing is hard to monitor and cleanliness is also a challenge, if you are prepared to put the hours in you can keep the following, I don't like to mix continents but there are some common species that will live together.
> 
> Make sure that there are plenty of plants and branches coming out of the water so any one who falls in can get back out. Don't forget frogs seem determined to drown anywhere near water????!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank's very much. I was hoping not to mix continents, I'd like the lizard to be South American if at all possible which obviously narrows it down quite a lot! Can you think of any suitable species? 

Anoles are all North American right? Would they even cope with the high tropical humidity? I guess Chinese Water dragons would, despite the different continent factor. What about the other species you suggested (long tailed grass lizard, sun skinks, rough green snakes)... would they cope with the humidity? Snakes haven't really been an option (a species that doesn't feed on mammals is preferred) but rough green snakes sound interesting!

Edit: there will be a separate land and water area.


----------



## kavanagh09 (Oct 13, 2009)

*fish with water dragons*



kirky1980 said:


> iv saw someone on here before that has a similar setup for his chinese water dragon but i dont know what fish was used,i remember seeing goldfish but there was otheres aswell but i cant for the life of me remember who it was


hi it was me that mixed fish with lizards
i had 3 chinese water dragons with a big pool in the bottom i had large yellow gold fish a catfish with a couple of gohst koi and some clown fish
i had afew green tree frogs in ther aswell they manly stayed on the moss they never drownd i lost a few of my smaller fish as my dragons felt abit pekish lol but the big ones wher fine


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

kavanagh09 said:


> hi it was me that mixed fish with lizards
> i had 3 chinese water dragons with a big pool in the bottom i had large yellow gold fish a catfish with a couple of gohst koi and some clown fish
> i had afew green tree frogs in ther aswell they manly stayed on the moss they never drownd i lost a few of my smaller fish as my dragons felt abit pekish lol but the big ones wher fine


ahh cool nice one is it still going well and you have any pics again


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

Clearly I'm mistaken please excuse my ignorance. Gold fish Loo and CLOWN FISH. Nemo must of froze his nuts off. Not to mention no salt. Lol obviously a different type of clown fish


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Great reply arcadia.........I second the skinks as a great addition. I am not sure that I agree with the maintenance being so difficult to keep up.........I find it much easier to deal with. Is yours a living environment? 

Though when they need work it is a long commitment. 

If the water space is enough and there are hiding areas where they can feel safe. I have had parrot fish do well in co hab. 

hermit crabs ~ I have a little salt lick for them.

I mix continents as well. 

There is a small section on co habs in BambooZoo.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

What about white cloud mountain minnows and some japalura splendida or similar asian lizards.


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

Loo lol predictive txt. koi I ment. soo what clown fish


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> What about white cloud mountain minnows and some japalura splendida or similar asian lizards.


splendida aint swimmers as far as am i aware and will be found in the tree tops but i may be wrong. but i very rarley see mines on the ground unless chasing food : victory:


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

I had this set up with some common tropical fish in it, neons, guppies, platys, etc and quite a few bottom feeders to help keep the tan clean. 

gemmatony10's Channel - YouTube

The smaller sized fish didnt last long, and obviously served as a snack for the water dragons :whistling2:. We didnt use any underwater heaters as the basking bulb kept the tank at a perfect temp. We only used a turtle filter, and done complete water changes once every 6 weeks, as you would a fish tank.

Water dragons are amazing to watch in this kind of setup, spend 80% of there time jumping in and out of the water, and the fish are great at keeping out of there way.

Heres another little video of Bo blowing bubbles underwater.....so cute :flrt:

gemmatony10's Channel - YouTube


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I have had a mixed display for some years, it is hard work! Supplementing is hard to monitor and cleanliness is also a challenge, if you are prepared to put the hours in you can keep the following, I don't like to mix continents but there are some common species that will live together.
> 
> Make sure that there are plenty of plants and branches coming out of the water so any one who falls in can get back out. Don't forget frogs seem determined to drown anywhere near water????!!!!
> 
> ...


CAN WE SEE IT???? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

Gemmatony10 said:


> I had this set up with some common tropical fish in it, neons, guppies, platys, etc and quite a few bottom feeders to help keep the tan clean.
> 
> gemmatony10's Channel - YouTube
> 
> ...


wow, that looks amazing


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

*mixed viv*

Hi there mate im in the middle ov doing the same sort ov thing for my water dragon so far ive got black widow tetras and a couple ov cichlids so far he hasn't been interested in the fish at all he hasnt even sat and stared with i thought he would have done in the leastthe only thing i was concerned with was filtration cos ov the poo and wee,in the water and the result it may have on the cwd when drinking it,so i went for a external canister type rule ov thumb for aquariums you double the water amount,and that is what the filter should pump per hour,i used that as a guidline and uped the tank amount again so 3x got to be carefull as to much filtration is also a bad thing here is a pic ov my first attempt its stripped at the mo i had a little ater leak in the planted area im going to change it to water in front land in back i







nstead ov 2 planted areas 1 on each side


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

i really dont have much idea on this, but it sounds great would love to see more pics of peoples mixed setup.


----------

